# M's Inq28 - Inquisitorial forces



## MHVB (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi guys, I'm new to this forum.
I have been working on some servitors for an inquisitorial 40k force and for Inq28. Mainly as an experiment in using a tentacle/tube maker and weathering with oils. I've tried to emulate some of the techniques seen in John Blanche's models, as I find he paints in a more realistic way. I wanted to make a really grimy model, something that looks as though its been in the battlefield or a factory working in dirty conditions for years.










I didn't want to bombard you all with photos but if you want to see more: http://inq40k.blogspot.co.uk/

Hope you enjoy. Comments and criticism welcome.
~M


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks cool. I'm interested to see what else you come up with.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum mate, talk about entering with a splash! I think you've done quite well with the "realist" painting approach. Look forward to seeing what you share with us next!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Welcome to the boards. Very nice servitor. Are you playing an Inquisitorial force for 40k, or are you playing Inquisitor? Love that game.


----------



## MHVB (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks for the warm welcome guys, I really appreciate it!
@Knorne's Fist - I've never played inquisitor before but I really want to get into it. I'm planning an imperial guard force with inquisition allies, so I'll be able to do both 

I've got a few work in progress photo's of the servitor.



And one when it was a bit cleaner!


~M


----------



## MHVB (Aug 11, 2014)

I have finished making my second servitor. Unlike the first this is designed to have an active role on the battlefield. I imagine it flying around repairing vehicles with it's two long arms. One arm tipped with a strong clamp to hold the material and the second with a welding tool to fix the damaged metal. On its back there are fuel canisters for the machine to function, connect by large tubing. The size of which dwarf the small legs of the servitor which are bound behind it to protect them from dangling limply and getting in the way.










I have also finished a minitutorial on the first servitor: http://inq40k.blogspot.co.uk/2014/08/the-making-of-servitor-1-mini-tutorial.html

~M


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

More Blanchitsu is always welcome!

There's no need to fear bombarding us with too many photos, I think, but if your real goal is to get us salivating and to drive traffic to your blog--well, you've got one clickthrough from me, certainly.


----------



## 93rdSaphraDarkGuard (Apr 13, 2013)

I creamed. Those models are amazing!


----------



## MHVB (Aug 11, 2014)

@Mossy Toes - haha, let the bombarding begin! @93rdSaphraDarkGuard - thank you

Sorry for the delay guys, I was caught up in the start of term frenzy at university. Everything is sorted now and I have finally found some time to set aside to relax and model.
I bought a set of dark eldar wyches, an empire merchant scribe (I think from Mordheim) from ebay.
I have great plans!
I am going to convert him into an advisor for my inquisitor: the "keeper of secrets". His book and scrolls filled with the most revealing knowledge. His face will be hid behind a mask, emotionless, giving nothing away. He will also field as an Officer of the fleet in my imperial guard army.
Sorry for the potato pics I only have my phone camera at uni.


I plan on using the head from the wych on the right of the box.


This is the model I will be using as the base


The Keeper of Secrets

This is my idea. I plan to remove the merchants head and will use it later as is full of character. I am going to replace it with the head of the wych. Add a scarf around the neck in green stuff. Add tubing from either side of the head, and then make a respirator on the model's back out of the venting from a space marine backpack. I am unsure if I should add a holstered gun or auspex at his waist.
I plan to paint his visor gloss black, the neck scarf dark red and his tunic an emerald blue with light dust weathering around the base.

~M


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

MHVB said:


> I didn't want to bombard you all with photos
> ~M


I should smack you with something for even thinking that in the first place.

Next welcome to the forums these are some awesome models so please post way more photos here as well as your blog.

Next how did you make the green stuff ribbed tubes? You may want to make a tutorial on making green stuff tubes and put it in the tutorial section.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Next guy sounds cool. I look forward to seeing him.


----------



## Flatlinerunner (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm very impressed by both, your sketching-skills and the ability to transform them to very fluff-associated models. Great work, keep going on


----------



## MHVB (Aug 11, 2014)

Thank you for the feedback guys, I'm going to start making the keeper tomorrow. 
@Flatlinerunner - thank you very much @morfangdakka - haha, don't worry I will. I used a Tube/Tentacle Maker, they make it super easy to make tubes. I'll have a think about making a tutorial. I found one on the internet a while ago though, I'll try and find it.

In the meantime I am about to start reading the Ravenor and Eisenhorn trilogies. Before I start I wanted to imagine the protagonists from what little information I have read. I'm then going to revisit them once I finish reading the novels and see how they compare, and use the sketches to model them. I have done some musings about Inquisitor ravenor as I haven't seen many images of him let alone pictures of conversions. If there are any good conversions would someone mind posting a link please?



Comments are always be appreciated

I also picked up this as well!



I wrote some more about it here: http://inq40k.blogspot.co.uk/2014/09/space-hulk-games-workshop-newcastle.html

~M


----------



## 93rdSaphraDarkGuard (Apr 13, 2013)

Maybe go for a pistol of some sort on this model, it seems rather appropriate for him to somewhat be able to defend the secrets he holds. And personally the auspux might be a little useless if he had some sort of HUD in his visor with a shoulder mounted servo skull maybe?


----------



## MHVB (Aug 11, 2014)

My uni term has at last finished! It was a lot harder than I expected and so there wasn't really any time for modelling. I did manage to read Eisenhorn's trilogy and I am currently 2/3 of the way through Ravenor's, my imagining of him was well off!  So I think I will use that concept for another inquisitor.
Now term has finished I've began work on the newest member on my warband. A kroot guide.

He has suffered many injuries on from his work with the inquisitor, most notable are from an explosion suffered when chasing a heretic who was poisoning an amasec factory.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++​The inquisitorial team advanced with the kroot on point. Only too late did they realise they had entered a trap. Explosives at the base of the boiling vats detonated and boiling liquid sprayed onto the kroot. The damage was extensive, but thankfully due to medicae technology and the fact he was considered too valuable an asset to lose: extensive skin grafts and transplants were able to repair most of his body. His left eye, forearm and hand however could not be saved. These have been replaced with implants and augments.
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++​
The Kroot Guide






I'm really enjoying making this one, I carved his left hand to look like a robotic hand and then used a necron forearm which was also carved to make it less cylindrical to replace the forearm. I added some scar tissue to the neck and drilled out the left eye, which I replaced with plastic tubing.
The silencer on the end of his rifle has not yet been glued as I ran out of super glue, it is resting only on a pin, which is the reason is at an odd angle in a couple of the photos.
He's not finished yet, I think I will add a few more impants along his back and lower legs as well as some further scar tissue on his left shoulder. Cloth either in between his legs or over his left shoulder and also some other trinkets.

~M


----------



## MHVB (Aug 11, 2014)

The Kroot tracker is pretty much finished now, I've made a few further additions: a small camo cloak that is billowing over his shoulder to create a dynamic pose; ammunition, a pistol and a knife. The knife is made of two different knives from the kroot kit, one with a bone handle and another with a longer blade that I had to cut a pelt away from. I also added some further augments to his knee joints. The only further modifications I plan on making now are an attachment for the camo cloak and a base.





~M


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Really love what you have done so far, looks great. 
Iv always wanted to do my own inquisitorial warband, you may have inspired me to finally start. 

cheers


----------



## MHVB (Aug 11, 2014)

@The gunsliger - thanks, you definitely should, I haven't played a game yet. But I'm really enjoying making the models 
Update to the keeper of secret at last!
I've done some work on the head. This is the part that will be most heavily converted, so after this is done there won't be much work left to do on the model.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
The helmet is a marvel of design. It was created to hold and compute tremendous amounts of data; a miniature super cogitator. The helmet enables the Keeper to boost his already terrifying knowledge, making him a masterful tactician and saboteur.
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Decided to put it together as a gif



A couple of photos





~M


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Very cool additions.


----------



## hocky (Jan 31, 2009)

Am loving watching your warband develop, well done with the conversions - your sculpting with GS is superb. My only issue is with the Kroot legs, they don't look 'solid' enough to take a long range shot with the rifle. Just a personal thing that though, your work is superb, can't wait to see more.


----------



## MHVB (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback guys @hocky - I can see where you are coming from. It could be explained by the augments to his legs.

I am leaning towards creating an exploratory warband. One that consists of servitors, data hubs and recording devices, all under the control of either an inquisitor or magos. I have drawn up the ideas for a mobile pict recorder, inspired by the pict recorder footage from the very beginning of the Eisenhorn trilogy. It will be based off the LOTR models of gollum.



~M


----------



## MHVB (Aug 11, 2014)

This term seems to be a bit more chilled so I should have more time to finish off the warband
I've made a small amount of progress on the Keeper. Struggling with how to position the head, I don't really want him looking at the book as it's a bit cliched, but that only really leaves to the right or straight ahead, any ideas? I also had an issue with pinning the head and I pinned it in the wrong position initially, does any one have any tips on pinning things to prevent them from being at the wrong angle?





Also picked up these two old eldar models



Planning to turn them into rogue traders, hopefully with some glossy purples and golds. Was hoping to use the empire feathered heads but unfortunately the heads are too big!
~M


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Lovely conversions dude.


----------



## MHVB (Aug 11, 2014)

@alasdair - Thank you
Another small update - the keeper is nearly much finished. 
Unfortunately I didn't have that much flexibility with the head as I had to pin it in order to build it as so I really only had three choices looking to the right, left or straight ahead. In the end I did glue his head in the cliched position because unfortunately it did look the best. I've also added his respirator, connecting pipes and a holstered pistol. I changed it from the initial design which would have had the pipes coming from the two outlets at his chin. I did this because despite my initial feelings that the outlets were too big they have grown on me. I've relocated the pipes to just behind these. Also debating which side to put the gun.
I think in 40k games I'll use him as an advisor or sanctioned psyker.








C&C appreciated
~M


----------



## MHVB (Aug 11, 2014)

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Ordo Chronos
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++​I was having a look at some of the smaller ordos and came across the Ordo Chronos. An Ordo fascinated by the bizarre properties of the warp concerning time and time travel. I sketched an inquisitor for this Ordo. They are also involved in hunting down those who appear in the past, for extermination or study. The whole ordo has vanished into the warp in an attempt to study it. I like the flexibility this could bring: new weird weapons, strange armour, new plots and storylines etc.

Inquisitor Lady Pervoxia of the Ordo Chronos



I went with a couple of themes one that because they are potentially jumping in and out of the warp at different times their clothing would be from different times and therefore may not resemble current fashions and trends.
I don't know how I feel about the sketch itself but I quite like the concepts and ideas I've come up with.
Thoughts?
~M


----------



## MHVB (Aug 11, 2014)

Rogue Trader with needle rifle and rapier

Only some minor conversion work on this one, thankfully I managed to find a head that was not too disproportionate!



~M


----------



## MHVB (Aug 11, 2014)

I recently watched the fifth element. I love orange and haven't made any females yet so Leeloo as inspiration was a clear choice.










Some dry mock ups, mainly built from the amazing harlequins set. I wanted to capture her movement, and for her to have a strong presence. The head is a place holder and I hope to change it soon. I want to use a head like the sisters of battle but with the hair billowing forward. Does anyone know where I could get something similar?

1.



2.




In the second model I changed the back piece for the coat, I think it makes her look more like an inquisitor. I can't decide which I prefer. I also need to de-eldar her.

Comments and criticism welcome
~M


----------



## MHVB (Aug 11, 2014)

I was imagining a pose similar to trinity from the matrix, but sort of flying backwards.








She looks better with the arms swept back, and I reckon she would look better with a different set of legs. I've kind of gone off the idea for her now, as I just want her to be a warband member and with the coat and legs I think she would look too much like an inquisitor. So in the meantime I might try a different pose and save that model idea for something else
Something like this *N.B. May be NSFW*











Or something simple like this (SFW)











I'll probably opt for the simple one so I can actually get it built and painted.

On a separate note

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
"Mark acquired, approaching now"
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++








The start of a Callidus Assassin?



I think change the thing on her arm to a blade, alter the gun slightly, a skull to her chest and add some purity seals and she make quite a nice Callidus assassin.
~M


----------



## MHVB (Aug 11, 2014)

I've done another mock up based on the top pose.
It needs a larger base and i'll replace the gun with an open hand or on the ground supporting her.
Undecided whether I should copy the clothing from that photo in greenstuff and make her into a death cult assassin?


~M


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Stellar work man. Great idea using Harlies for assassins, might have to steal that one. However my personal fave is that rogue trader! I am eager to see him painted up.


----------



## MHVB (Aug 11, 2014)

I've been particularly busy with university work recently but found time this weekend to make something I've been thinking about for a while.
My newest creation is an Ordo Hereticus Inquisitorial Henchman armed with a bolter-stake crossbow. The gun is a little large but I'm not particularly fussed. I think for game terms, it would be used as an autogun or something along those lines rather than a bolter.
Due to the angle of the crossbow it's been particularly hard to photograph


~M


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I quite like that. A clean and efficient conversion.


----------



## MHVB (Aug 11, 2014)

@Mossy Toes - Thanks
I've changed the gun so that the crossbow string can be drawn back, added Bolts to his thigh, and holy nails in his head. I don't know how I feel about them but it is done now.

I think he will be a heretic that is being saved through repentance. I plan on adding a hood to cover his back.



~M


----------



## MHVB (Aug 11, 2014)

I've done a bit more work on the heretic henchman
I've partially sculpted a hood, added shoulder guards and also a cable from his respirator on the back to his chest however when I was sculpting the hood I accidentally touched it so I had to remove it. I'm going to replace it with a slightly larger tube. I've also added the silver bolts to his leg.
I still haven't decided how I want to base him. I think it will be a simple dirt/sand ground.
He's almost done. I need to finish the right side of the hood, add the tube and also sculpt straps to the bolts on his thigh.



~M


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

He's looking in dire need of repentance. Good work so far!


----------



## MHVB (Aug 11, 2014)

@Iraqiel - thanks!

I have finished the Ordo Hereticus henchman with a crossbow-bolter combi weapon! After the amount of effort I put into this character and suggestion from a forum member I am going to upgrade him from a henchman to a named character. He will be a heretic/witch/psychic hunter.



Purity seals and purity scrolls are held in place via nails into his legs. Sculpted gloves.
Bolts to hold his breast plate in place. Bandaging around his legs.



The bolts on his leg are strapped to his thigh. A respiratory on his back aids breathing in harsh conditions. The only "extravagance" he allows. His hood flops down onto his respirator. Pouches contain holy ointments and supplies.

I've included a couple more photos, some 40k rule ideas (not familiar with Inq28 rules yet but should give an idea of the sort of character I want to build and the bits I used on my Blog

~M


----------



## MHVB (Aug 11, 2014)

My next project is going to be something larger hopefully. I want something big I can come back too and chip away at whilst making smaller characters.

I really like the Metal Gear Solid games, especially the cyborg and organic elements. I am planning to make a 40k-ified version of the Gekko. Its like a scout AI walker. 










My 40k version will have a heretic bound to the underside, and will be about 90mm high.
Here's a preliminary sketch, with a size comparison



I'm going to sculpt the legs out of milliput with a bit of greenstuff. Then add bits to 40k-ify it. I'm also going to do the feet as claws.

I also picked the mordheim elf from ebay. I plan on adding a helmet similar to the keeper model I made, with a hood.

~M


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

How in the nameless monstrosities of the Warp have I missed this plog.
All of these conversions are spectacular & full of character. I'm really looking forward to seeing these painted up.
+1 rep for you.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

I'v always wanted to use the chaos cultist with the commissar great coat to make an inquisitor bodyguard. A commissar that had cracked under pressure and done something terrible, like in one of the Ciaphas Cain books. 

Loving your work so far, keep it up


----------



## MHVB (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks guys! @The Gunslinger - go for it, sounds great! 

I've started on something new, hooray for holidays!
I was inspired by this picture by Bloommer on deviantart










It is a very rough mock up of "The Sherpa", because some one needs to carry all the stuff!
It's also the first time I've used milliput, I mixed it with a little greenstuff but I can't say I am initially overly enamoured...



~M


----------



## MHVB (Aug 11, 2014)

I have done some more work on this creature. After fixing the legs to the torso, the model looked weird, the limbs looked gangly, the stomach long and the bottom flat! In the inspiration picture the buttocks are quite high up and this was not the case with my initial mock up. The only way I felt I could rectify this was by re-sculpting the thighs. This was the first work properly sculpting limbs. It really helped having the plastic underneath. The muscles won't be anatomically correct because I just made it up, I figured it could all be synthetic muscle stitched into place to help him lift the great thing on his back!



~M


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Shaping up nicely, thanks for taking the time to share the work in progress pictures with us!


----------



## MHVB (Aug 11, 2014)

Slow progress on this one
I've decided I'm going to sculpt a lot of it and unfortunately that means a lot of drying time. I can't work on the arms until I've done the legs and I don't really want to work on the top until the arms and head are done...
But thankfully the legs are pretty much done!

I'm waiting on some bits, I've ordered from france before and even they have arrived sooner! But the plan is to have piping from the white tube on his right hand side up to a gas mask on one of the ghoul heads. I'm also going to add further detail to the loin cloth at the top. 




~M


----------



## MHVB (Aug 11, 2014)

I've finished the legs now, unfortunately the left leg broke at the ankle to I had to pin it back. Once I'm back at uni where most of my supplies are I think I'll add a strip of plasticard to the front to hopefully provide a bit more support.
I've added the arms and started to sculpt them, although at the moment they look like arm bands!
I've added some detail to the loin cloth and also started word on the head and back




I think I might take a little break from this guy and work on something else for a while because although I do enjoy sculpting little bits. I'm finding it a bit taxing sculpting so much. I'm going to go back to kit bashing for a while!
~M


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

He's a major project mate, good work so far.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I've stayed kind of quiet, since I know this is an iterative, progressing process, though the raw base of the build hasn't over-impressed me just yet... but it's definitely starting to come together, with the addition of the top bit and half the head. I mean, by all means, feel free to take a break--it's your project, and all. I'm just glad that this one is finally nearing a place where I can feel justified in praising it, because Emperor knows the rest of your build have earned that praise!


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

what tool do u use to make the tubeing?


----------



## MHVB (Aug 11, 2014)

@Mossy Toes - Agreed he wasn't particularly impressive or attractive. I post earlier shots because I like being able to see the process for myself and to have images to refer back to. I find the negative comments much more useful as they tend to point out things I haven't seen/thought about. Admittedly there wasn't much to comment on but don't hold back if you don't like something. Thanks for the comments  @kickboxerdog - tentacle/tube maker, I think i mentioned it in a bit more detail earlier. Really easy to use, give it a google 
Thanks guys 

I've done a bit more. Not much but i think I've decided on a head.



I've started a couple of other conversions but my phone died before I could take photos of them


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Absolutely inspired work. Is that the head from on of the new admech kits, sicaran ruststalkers is it (the names always escape me)?


----------



## MHVB (Aug 11, 2014)

Thank you guys 

Rogue Trader - Inspired by some of Blanche's work. He's going to hold a cane in his right hand.


Advisor - head is blue tacked will be trimmed so the model is not so tall. Thinking of using a different head.


Crusader - a simple idea for a crusader. Waiting for the ad mech troops kit to arrive and I am planning to use the helmet from there. The body is a cast converted imperial guard torso.


~M


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Love your imagination mate, keep up the good work.


----------



## MHVB (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks 
I've repositioned it and theres another photo with the hair removed. Can't decide which I prefer.



I've started some arcoflagellants, inspired by the arcoflagellants of others. Very WIP but would really appreciate input on the poses of these models.

1.



2.


3.


4.


5.


Thanks guys


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Honestly, I think the topknot fits the "80s punk" aesthetic of Blanchitsu in general, so is worth keeping around. Plus, well, it goes with the mustache well.

I think the Crypt Ghoul+DE legs works pretty well, as a base, though the picture #4 you posted looks like a bit too much of a juxtaposition of "hunched over" and "graceful prancing," to my eyes.


----------



## MHVB (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks. It's such a pain the top know changes the look of the model so much! He's either sleek and sophisticated or rough and aged. Think I might keep it, I am very tempted to make two as I have two very different colour schemes in mind too. Bright and top knot or subdued greys and blues and browns.

I've started on an interrogator, it's an evolution of the Leeloo conversion I failed to make.





I was thinking of having her lean over, as if she was turning whilst running.

~M


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Like the inquisitor. 
The only thing on her I don't think fits is the Shuriken pistol. Xenos weapons on Imperial characters just doesn't fit to me. I know you've made use of the eldar weapons in the past but I think its because this is supposed to be am inquisitor that the eldar weapon doesn't fit.
Other than that, she looks great.


----------



## MHVB (Aug 11, 2014)

I agree, I forgot to mention in my post but I am planning to remove it


----------



## MHVB (Aug 11, 2014)

I've drawn some concept art for the arcoflagellants:



~M


----------



## MHVB (Aug 11, 2014)

Im BACK!
I've started work on an acolyte/priest for the ordo hereticus warband. Simple conversion so far.

"Blind Faith"


~M


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

MHVB said:


> Im BACK!
> I've started work on an acolyte/priest for the ordo hereticus warband. Simple conversion so far.
> 
> "Blind Faith"
> ...


that looks absolutely awesome. much like the rest of your Plog to be honest. realy great work all over this place.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Welcome back! 

Now that's a priest I would welcome alongside my Imperial Guardsmen, any day.


----------



## MHVB (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks 

"Chains"

He is going to be the tortured soul of a very radical twisted inquisitor. I like the idea that while the inquisitor takes great pleasure experimenting upon it, is terrified of what it will do if it breaks free.



~M


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

The newest addition really looks like he captures the horror-future-punk look of the universe well, great work!


----------



## MHVB (Aug 11, 2014)

BACK FROM THE DEAD!

Hi guys, sorry for not posting for so long, but I haven't had the time unfortunately. I have had plenty of ideas though...

First is a squad of servitors. But I'm waiting on an FW order for hostile environment packs, because I think they will look better than the current cadian bodies.



The second is a pair of "flight computers" to assist the navigator in steering the ship through the void. The first is almost done, the second is still WIP.







And finally the flight crew for said ship. But they're still very much a WIP so I won't post photos.

~M


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Glad to see you back and nice work. Keep it coming.


----------

